# This weeks herping pics



## JasonL (Sep 3, 2009)

Just a few pics of a few things I've come across this week


----------



## gecko-mad (Sep 3, 2009)

1st froglet is amazing


----------



## grannieannie (Sep 3, 2009)

wow, they're great....what an amazing looking little frog....thanks for sharing


----------



## brigo (Sep 3, 2009)

nice red crowned haha, im guessing RNP?

ive seen red crowns, h.australiacus and a couple snakes i havent been able to i.d.

But never once have i seen a RBB lol.

lots of frogs there though.


----------



## Blackdog (Sep 3, 2009)

Pseudophryne are an amazing group of frogs. 
Are they still relatively common around Sydney Jason? When i lived in Jannali back in the ... along time ago any way, they used to be everywhere along the length of the water pipeline. 
They would have to be one of the best lookers of all of the frogs I reckon. We get a few species up this way but i have only managed to find P. raveni so far.


----------



## Sel (Sep 3, 2009)

That frog is gorgeous! and the RBB..very good Jason


----------



## Acrochordus (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice finds, Im hoping it will be a nice day on Sunday, will be getting out agian.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## JasonL (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah, they are reasonably common in certain areas, tadpoles and metamorphs are everywhere in certain pools, I don't come across many adults as I don't go looking for them... the toadlet was found today, the elapids were found on Monday, I also found a whippy on Monday, but he was to fast for my camera.. I sat with the black for about 20 minutes, he was quite happy for me to take pics at about 6 feet away, but when I crept in to about 4 feet he didn't hang around long.. The EB was on the move, I followed him for about 150 meters along a ridge hoping he would stop for a pic, but not so... as he approached a group of boulder, still about 3 meters from it, a rat flew out for all it was worth... must be programmed to listen for snake slither.


----------



## zulu (Sep 3, 2009)

*re This*

Very good JL,you been out saturation hunting in the NP again,some good finds there,getting good with your camera


----------



## moloch05 (Sep 3, 2009)

Wow, Jason, great photos! That toadlet was a beauty.

Regards,
David


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 3, 2009)

I can never tire of seeing herping trip pics! Good one!!


----------



## brigo (Sep 3, 2009)

Great finds Jason, i always see giant burrowing frog tadpoles around pools there too, and i USED to see alot of Lesuers Frog around.

These days when i go herping i just go to have lunch etc, walk around a bit, get some excersise etc..

This year though, im hoping to herp north, from Gosford up toawrds Coffs Harbour etc if i get the chance..Last year i got to see L.Chloris and some big big GTF.

I havent seen many water dragons in RNP lately either..


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice pics Jason , get wet today ??


----------



## JasonL (Sep 4, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> Nice pics Jason , get wet today ??



maybe just a tad  though we were almost back by the time i started...


----------

